# Ready, but no snow



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

75 degrees here, haven't seen any snow (a dusting once) this winter. I have the snow blower for this tractor as well dang it, and I want to use it


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

We have about a foot and a half on the ground. Snowing a bit now. I've been catching up on the plowing, except I'm using the bucket. Haven't bothered with the plow this year.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Consider yourself lucky, we've been fighting snow constantly 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice looking H16 you have there. If/when you get some snow, you will find that it will do a great job. Just remember to hand tighten the controlled differential knob on the left wheel hub, and it will be danged near unstoppable.

ETA:

Oh, Rim Guard in the rear tires, and a set of two link chains would help a lot also.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nice set-up... I wish we could send some of our snow your way! We've had it with the white stuff!!! Last Thursday was the worst one yet. We had 8" of snow and approx. 5/8" of rain on top of it along with 1/4" of ice on the bottom. My Gravely 812 could barely move it. As shown, I have additional weights and chains on the rear. Considering how heavy a Gravely is, You can imagine how hard the slop was. The end result was approx. 1-1/2" of slush under the snow.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Thats when you use the tiller to break up the ice, then plow/blow, lol


----------

